# Jessica Simpsons Dog "Daisy" Taken by Coyote



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Now this makes me sick. I've always thought that Jessica Simpson's malti-poo, Daisy, was such a cutie. Her shaggy little face reminded me alot of our Havanese. Evidently it was snatched yesterday by a coyote. It makes me so nervous, since we've had lots of cats "missing" around us, and I know many of them must have been coyote victims. Just a reminder to all of you to not leave your pets alone in your backyard, driveway, etc. 
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20304522,00.html

http://www.comcast.net/entertainment/popcast/23721/coyotesnatchessimpsonsdog/


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jeanne Daisy looks havanese to me also. (and a lot like Oliver)
Never leave them alone in care either! Someone stole my friends maltese from her car at a store (they broke the window). 
She was in the store maybe 5 mins!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is very sad, as you could see how much she loved this dog, but I am very confused. If a coyote took the dog - how does she think that she will be reunited with him? I doubt the coyote took the dog to play with him!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurief said:


> This is very sad, as you could see how much she loved this dog, but I am very confused. If a coyote took the dog - how does she think that she will be reunited with him? I doubt the coyote took the dog to play with him!


Laurie, I agree, but you have to remember its Jessica Simpson....maybe she doesn't fully realize the implications? Or else she's just hoping beyond hope. I'm sure she's devastated, and I feel for her. But Daisy is obviously gone.

On another sad note, a Hav owner who lives one town away from me said her neighbor's small dog was snatched by a coyote while the dog (off leash I presume) was laying in their driveway. The owner was right there, but the coyote took the dog at a run and the owner couldn't do a thing. How sad.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Laurief said:


> This is very sad, as you could see how much she loved this dog, but I am very confused. If a coyote took the dog - how does she think that she will be reunited with him? I doubt the coyote took the dog to play with him!


Ummm...Jessica isn't the brightest bulb on the tree, so to speak. Remember when she was confused where tuna comes from??? Cause the can said "Chicken of the Sea"?? I'm sure someone will explain to her that her dog isn't coming back....


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Jeanne Daisy looks havanese to me also. (and a lot like Oliver)QUOTE]
> 
> Sally, I was thinking the same thing when I saw Daisy's picture. She looks alot like your Oliver.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

What a sad story - all these stories. I am thankful that my Lola's outside time is limited to being on a second story fire escape! Please everyone in the wild suburbs, protect your Neezers!!!!


----------



## william spears (Sep 12, 2009)

Hell that Coyote missed the spare rib , Jessica Simpleton would have been sooo much better.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I think Jessica is hoping that somehow her Daisy escaped from the coyote. Not much of a chance, but I guess if it was my dog I would still hope for that.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Laurief said:


> This is very sad, as you could see how much she loved this dog, but I am very confused. If a coyote took the dog - how does she think that she will be reunited with him? I doubt the coyote took the dog to play with him!


I agree. It would take the miracle of all miracles for that dog to come back in one piece, so I was shocked when I saw she actually had a reward poster. The article said it was taken right in front of her, which is so sad. I wonder if it was on a leash or if that would have helped at all. So sad!!!
Gina


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

A couple weeks ago in Omaha,we were having a rash of incidents of a woman approaching people, generally kids, when they were outside with their puppies and would say, "your puppy needs a drink", then would grab the puppy and jump in her car and take off! It was awful. I almost think I would rather imagine one of mine being immediately killed by a coyote than who knows what, by who knows who...
They never did catch the woman.

Beverly


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweet little dog. So sad.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I thought she took good care of her Daisy. I am so sorry to hear about this.
She is clearly devastated. RIP Daisy


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Obviously it's very unlikely that Daisy is alive after a coyote encounter, but when we love our animals we hold out hope as long as possible. I happen to know of someone whose dog did return after a coyote encounter, damaged but alive, and recovered. It was not a Maltipoo, but still, you never know. 

Wouldn't you do the same thing Jessica Simpson is doing? Whether or not she lacks brains I wouldn't know, but this is a matter of the heart, not the brain. Unless you have been through it, there is no way to imagine the horror of losing a dog this way, and my heart goes out to her.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

we have a lot of issues with coyotes where i live.. heck, one of my neighbors up the street feeds them because she thinks they are cute.... 
years ago when we had a cocker spaniel, my daughter was walking him on our street and basically found herself at one point eyeball to eyeball with a coyote standing in the middle of the street.. she got herself and our dog back to the house asap.. when i take my jj out after sunset in my own fenced back yard, he is on a leash. if i were to walk him on the street after sunset, i am going to have one of my ski poles with me.
my neighbor has the neighborhood feral cat colony. she loses a couple of cats a year. it is so sad... it is coyotes i am sure. my ferals never go outside.. ever...
reading this, i am going to go get some wasp spray in case i ever walk him out at nite...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

This really saddens me. Daisy was a cute little maltipoo that her x husband Nick Lachey gave her one night while she was performing on stage. The puppy was only about 8 weeks old when she got it. Daisy was sooo cute it made me want a dog like her, hence a havanese. I HATE COYOTES!!!
Carole


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...maybe she thinks the coyote is like the one on looney tunes and they'll find lil daisy strapped to a rocket or something.. :tape:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Poor Daisy! Hopefully it was a swift ending..


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Obviously it's very unlikely that Daisy is alive after a coyote encounter, but when we love our animals we hold out hope as long as possible. I happen to know of someone whose dog did return after a coyote encounter, damaged but alive, and recovered. It was not a Maltipoo, but still, you never know.
> 
> Wouldn't you do the same thing Jessica Simpson is doing? Whether or not she lacks brains I wouldn't know, but this is a matter of the heart, not the brain. Unless you have been through it, there is no way to imagine the horror of losing a dog this way, and my heart goes out to her.


I agree 100%.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I agree 100%.


I agree too----I think I'd still hold out a little hope. You never know,it could of not had a good grip on the dog,dropped it etc. Lots of different things could of happened. It's not like an alligator was seen swallowing it whole or something. It is sad........


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> A couple weeks ago in Omaha,we were having a rash of incidents of a woman approaching people, generally kids, when they were outside with their puppies and would say, "your puppy needs a drink", then would grab the puppy and jump in her car and take off! It was awful. I almost think I would rather imagine one of mine being immediately killed by a coyote than who knows what, by who knows who...
> They never did catch the woman.
> 
> Beverly


This is sick---------

Years ago with my first Sheltie,Sparky I was standing out in my front yard with him in the shadows (at night) and a lady pulled up in a car across the street and tried to lure Sparky to her. I watched in total disbelief as she got out of her car,squatted down and was saying here puppy,puppy,puppy. She tried food and everything! He never approached her close enough for her to ever touch him. I called the police.They didn't catch her either,but I watched her ready to yell. The thing she didn't know about Spark was there wasn't a chance in hel_ that she'd ever get close enough to touch him (he was a sheltie!) and that I'd not be there watching.:spy: There are alot of creepy people.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Laurief said:


> This is very sad, as you could see how much she loved this dog, but I am very confused. If a coyote took the dog - how does she think that she will be reunited with him? I doubt the coyote took the dog to play with him!


Wow...she's dumber that I thought she was.. that poor puppy is lunch for that coyote :Cry:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm just feeling so bad for her..........
Carole


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Julie said:


> This is sick---------
> 
> Years ago with my first Sheltie,Sparky I was standing out in my front yard with him in the shadows (at night) and a lady pulled up in a car across the street and tried to lure Sparky to her. I watched in total disbelief as she got out of her car,squatted down and was saying here puppy,puppy,puppy. She tried food and everything! He never approached her close enough for her to ever touch him. I called the police.They didn't catch her either,but I watched her ready to yell. The thing she didn't know about Spark was there wasn't a chance in hel_ that she'd ever get close enough to touch him (he was a sheltie!) and that I'd not be there watching.:spy: There are alot of creepy people.


...haha...I wonder if it was ME! lol.

I was driving home and there were two dogs about capote's size wandering the sidewalk...I pulled over and tried to call them over; maybe they were wearing a collar that have their address on it. The owner stepped off the front porch and called them back. Apparently them wandering down the sidewalk was normal.. they don't use the back yard. I felt like an idiot and got back in my car. But I usually stop if I see a dog wandering around. I think about taylor or capote getting out and me being frantic trying to find them and praying someone else catches them before something bad happens..


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> Wow...she's dumber that I thought she was.. that poor puppy is lunch for that coyote :Cry:


Again, do we have to trash Jessica Simpson and call her "dumb" and worse just because she holds out hope that her dog might have escaped? Please see my earlier post and try to be a little kinder. You have no idea what it's like to lose a dog to a wild animal, and whatever Jessica Simpson is thinking, she is in emotional hell.

If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I feel SO BAD for her. You know she is devastated. And really its not the Coyotes fault, they are cool animals. Doing what they know. We just have to really watch our animals. 

Poor Daisy. (((((


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

This is truly a sad situation. As much as the media has made a mint poking fun at Jessica's IQ, I cannot fault her for hoping for a small miracle. I know I would be praying my heart out if Pepper had been snatched. Who wouldn't if it were their own precious pup?

If reward posters help her get through this, then so be it. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

This has nothing to do with her I.Q. (And she's probably a lot smarter than she lets on.)

Imagine this happening to any of our dogs.
We'd be hoping against all hope that a miracle would happen.
I feel so bad for Jessica and my heart aches for Daisy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sad, her heart must be broken. Why make fun of her? I'd be telling everyone I knew too on the off chance that the dog got away.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This is a sad story. I can't imagine seeing that happen to one of my dogs.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Again, do we have to trash Jessica Simpson and call her "dumb" and worse just because she holds out hope that her dog might have escaped? Please see my earlier post and try to be a little kinder. You have no idea what it's like to lose a dog to a wild animal, and whatever Jessica Simpson is thinking, she is in emotional hell.
> 
> If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


My sentiments exactly! This is just so sad and I can't believe anyone would make fun of it!
Carole


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Again, do we have to trash Jessica Simpson and call her "dumb" and worse just because she holds out hope that her dog might have escaped? Please see my earlier post and try to be a little kinder. You have no idea what it's like to lose a dog to a wild animal, and whatever Jessica Simpson is thinking, she is in emotional hell.
> 
> If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


I agree 100% with you once again.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I feel I would probably do the same thing she is doing- call it dumb if you want.... I think we can all say that we know what happened to Daisy. But if there could be a snowball's chance in hell it got away too. And how would you feel if your dog did get away and you didn't search, put up posters, reward, and found it later on. My furkids are my babies and I would do anything... pray for a miracle, put up some posters, and a reward is the least of it!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Again, do we have to trash Jessica Simpson and call her "dumb" and worse just because she holds out hope that her dog might have escaped? Please see my earlier post and try to be a little kinder. You have no idea what it's like to lose a dog to a wild animal, and whatever Jessica Simpson is thinking, she is in emotional hell.
> 
> If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


I totally agree. She is not dumb because she has hope!!!! Jessica has been having a miserable year. I hope and pray she get that miracle.:angel::angel:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

*New Update from CNN and People*

*Friends worry about Jessica Simpson's 'tailspin'







*

By K.C. Baker and Pernilla Cedenheim

*(People.com)* -- After losing her beloved Maltipoo Daisy to a coyote attack, Jessica Simpson may be at the lowest point of her life, friends fear. Jessica Simpson's friends are worried about the singer since her dog, Daisy, disappeared last week.

"Daisy was her baby," one of them told PEOPLE. "It's going to put her into a tailspin. It will put her into the worst place ever."
Daisy was snatched away by a coyote before Simpson's very eyes in Los Angeles last week, and, despite Simpson's refusal to quit searching and offer of a reward, no sign has been seen of the caramel-colored dog. 
She was given the dog by [her] then-husband *Nick Lachey* in 2004, and *Jessica* and Daisy became inseparable.
"She won't leave her parents' house," a source said.
"Whenever things went wrong for Jessica, she reached for Daisy," another source, a friend, said. "Daisy was her security blanket. When people let her down, she always had Daisy."
*On September 19, her stylist pal Ken Paves convinced Simpson to finally leave her parents' house. They went to Vino in Encino, California, for an attempt to perk her up.*

"Jessica seemed okay, but wasn't smiling much," an onlooker said. "The wine made her relax a bit, but it was still obvious that she was having a devastating week."
*Unconditional Love* 
Daisy was perhaps one of the most pampered *pets* in Hollywood. Simpson fed Daisy steak, not dog food, and referred to herself as "Daisy's Mommy." When leaving the house, Simpson left on the air-conditioning for her dog; and when Daisy was sick, Simpson refused visitors so that they wouldn't wake Daisy. She threw Daisy birthday parties, and when she talked about having a "girls' night in" with a video, she was talking about herself and Daisy.
"Jessica has a very small inner circle," the friend said. "But she always had Daisy. Daisy gave her unconditional love."
And, unlike some of the men in her life, the friend added, "Daisy never betrayed her. Daisy was always there for her. This is serious. Jessica's heart is broken."
Whenever she was out at night, Simpson called home and had "someone put Daisy on the phone so she could say goodnight."
"Daisy ran the household," the friend said. "If Daisy didn't like you, you were gone. Sometimes if her regular hair and makeup people weren't available and Jessica had a sit-in, if Daisy didn't like them, they wouldn't be back. Daisy ran the roost."
When Simpson was having relationship problems, "she would cry herself to sleep at night, using Daisy as a pillow."
It won't be easy to find a replacement, another friend said.
*Needy and Clingy* 
"Jessica is very needy. She is very clingy," the friend said. "She is so sweet, but sometimes because of that she's hard to be around. It's not always easy. She hates to be alone. That's what happened with [ex-boyfriend and Dallas Cowboys quarterback] Tony [Romo]. Jessica smothers people. She doesn't really have any hobbies. Daisy was exactly what Jessica needed."
All of the sources agreed on one point: It's been a tough year for Jessica Simpson.
"I want her to catch a break," the first friend said.


----------

